

Domain Pigeon helps you find unclaimed URLs - matt1
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10153299-2.html

======
matt1
It's going to be a good day. :)

~~~
pclark
how did you get coverage? nice one :)

~~~
matt1
A little bit of a good product, a little bit of luck, and a little bit of
attention on HN.

------
joshuarr
Sorry, but after the last post about this site, this one tastes a lot like
spam.

~~~
matt1
Not intended to be at all--

~~~
joshuarr
Sorry then; no offense.

